# ATI tool won't detect video card



## gaberad (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a 9600xt, and when I use 0.24 it won't detect my video card. Under settings->overclocking the 'use device' part is blank, the core is 23.35mhz and memory is 1.00mhz, and when I go find max core this message comes up: 

"The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.

Visual testing has been disabled.

To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of the card."

However, when I run ATITool 0.20 it does detect it, and the core is 500mhz and memory is 300mhz. So I'm kinda stumped at the moment. If anyone wants any more information just say so.


----------



## gaberad (Aug 12, 2005)

ok, don't worry about it now, I got it working. The drivers for the 9200 I had were still on there, and it was trying to access that i think, so I uninstalled them


----------

